# 4k Monitor Kaufempfehlung



## ImperialTW (12. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
also ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Monitor kaufen.
Mindestens 27 zoll und 4k sind die wichtigsten Kriterien....
Ich suche aber etwas preiswertes zum Beispiel den hier:

https://www.amazon.de/Samsung-U28E5...id=1494604012&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+u28e590

Der springende Punkt ist dass ich eher selten zocke, und wenn, dann eher Europa universalis 4 oder so.
Brauche den vor allem zum surfen, office usw.
Wie wichtig sind da die Hz? Reichen 60? Das Auge kann ja eh net mehr als 60 Hz erkennen aber ich hab mal gehört dass es dann doch einen
Unterschied ausmacht ob man 60 oder beispielsweise 144 Hz hat.

Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?
Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2017)

Mehr als 60Hz gibt es noch nicht bei 4k, daher erübrigt sich das Thema, außer du bestehst nicht "stur" auf 4k. Aber 144Hz wären "angenehmer" auch im Officebetrieb, da sich die Maus dann gefühlt "smoother" bewegt als bei 60Hz.  

Ansonsten ist halt die Frage, ob du wirklich einen Vorteil mit 4K hast. Bei Spielen geht die Leistung halt in den Keller, aber du spielst ja nicht viel und wirst dann ja sicher damit auskommen, das Spiel nur auf FullHD oder WQHD einzustellen, oder? Du musst aber bedenken, dass viele Anwendungen feste Fenster-Maße haben. Und ein Fenster oder eine Menüleiste, die zB 400x100 Pixel groß ist, ist bei 4k dann auch VIEL kleiner auf dem Schirm als bei Full HD. ich persönlich nutze WQHD, da hat man eine gute Auflösung, um auch zB 3 Anwendungen auf dem Schirm neben/untereinander anzuordnen, aber das nicht das vlt ZU filigrane 4k. Und wegen Gaming kommt 4k für mich eh nicht in Frage.


----------



## ImperialTW (13. Mai 2017)

Verstehe. Also du würdest dann eher so was nehmen? https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00U2...hd+27+zoll&dpPl=1&dpID=515v-rHQFjL&ref=plSrch

Naja 4k wäre schon geil, aber ja wqhd ist auch nicht schlecht und die gibts in 144 hz. Frage mich nur ob es da villeicht günstigere alternativen gibt als den hier im link. Das modell ist ja schon 3 jahre alt


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Mai 2017)

Wieso wäre 4k "geil", wenn es (für einen bestimmten Anwendungsfall) nur Nachteile mit sich bringt, dann ist es völlig ungeil. Nicht immer so vom Marketing-Hype mitziehen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2017)

Was genau würdest du denn maximal ausgeben wollen? Es ist halt so, dass 144Hz immer nen merkbaren Aufpreis kostet. 144Hz und WQHD und 27 Zoll gibt es halt nicht unter knappen 500€. 

144Hz sind aber jetzt auch nicht sooo wichtig. Ich hab 144Hz und zuerst keinen großen Unterschied gemerkt, aber als dann mal der Monitor aus Versehen bei nur 60Hz lief, DA hab ich dann gemerkt, dass es irgendwie zu "hakeln" schien, obwohl es eine simple Officeanwendung war.


----------



## ImperialTW (19. Mai 2017)

Also würde schon auf jeden fall unter 500€ ausgeben wollen. 
Ich empfinde ne hohe Auflösung als sehr angenehm, wenn man keine Pixel mehr erkenne kann, so wie am Smartphone. Aber klar auf über 400 ppi kommt man auch net mit 4k bei 27 zoll 
Wie gesagt, zocke nicht viel aber mir ist halt wichtig dass die Bildqualität gut ist (vor allem hinsichtlich der Schärfe und "Flüssigkeit"). 
Also so wie ich dich verstanden habe merkt man bei 144 Hz tatsächlich einen Unterschied...... und wenn du meinst WQHD sei die bessere Lösung, dann soll es so sein 
Ich hab mich halt gewundert dass dieser ACER Predator (144hz, wqhd) immer noch so teuer ist obwohl es ja schon n älteres Modell ist. Gibt es da empfehlenswerte Alternativen?
Da muss es doch Mittlerweile neue Produkte geben.......


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Mai 2017)

Wenn du auf gute Bildqualität wert legst, dann solltest du jedoch einen Bogen um als "Gaming" deklarierte Monitore machen. Ich finde es immer toll, wie Leute auf Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate achten aber nicht auf mindestens genauso wichtige Dinge wie gute, natürlich Farbdarstellung oder Blickwinkelstabilität. 

Wenn du wenig spielst, dann sind 144Hz zum Beispiel völlig egal. Gerade bei Bildbearbeitung oder ähnlich kommt es auf hohe Farbtreue an, da ist ein IPS Panel pflicht, als Alternative bietet sich das günstigere MVA an. Die Bildqualität bei den billigen TN Panels, die fast ausschließlich in Gaming-Monitoren zu finden sind, ist zwar besser als vor zehn Jahren aber sichtbar schlechter als bei den anderen Paneltypen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2017)

Wenn die Bildqualität ganz klar an erster Stelle steht, dann nimm lieber was mit 60Hz als einen, der viele "Gamingfeatures" bietet und dafür beim Rest eher mau ist.

zB dieser Dell hier https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2715h-210-adsn-210-adso-210-adsz-210-adzm-a1187709.html?hloc=de hier ein Test bei prad, die sehr "anspruchsvoll" bei Monitoren sind, eine Seite mit Schwerpunkt Monitoren: Test Monitor Dell U2715H Teil 11

Zwar bieten viele gute TN-Panel eine Qualität, die bei günstigen IPS auch nicht besser ist, und vieles ist eh Einstellungssache. Aber der Dell ist so oder so ein sehr gutes Modell. IPS und WQHD gäb es zwar auch günstiger, aber mit dem Dell hast du dann was sicheres.


----------



## Gast201803192 (22. Mai 2017)

Der hier ist ein guter Kompromiss 

http://amzn.to/2qImDxA

Wir haben in der Firma für die Mediengestalter immer nur Macs benutzt und nun auf diese Monitore umgesattelt. Farbraum gerade für Bildbearbeitung perfekt (Nicht Druck), Auflösung ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss und für Gaming noch sehr gut geeignet bis wir an den Punkt kommen wie bei 4K das man Menüs nicht mehr lesen kann ^^ und 60hz schlierenfrei.

Preis/Leistung aus meiner Sicht sehr gut. Ja es geht immer besser aber damit steigt auch der Preis


----------

